

Firefox OS 1.5 on the Nexus 4 - w0ts0n
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJZZvXzTtCo

======
w0ts0n
Some very simple instructions: [http://wilsonpage.co.uk/installing-firefoxos-
nexus4/](http://wilsonpage.co.uk/installing-firefoxos-nexus4/)

